# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردانی اتاق عمل یا رادیولوژی وپزشکی سال بعد ؟

## alilovegham

ب نظرتون برم رشته اتاق عمل یا بخونم برا سال بعد ک پزشکی یا رادیوژی قبول بشم ؟

----------

